# Pike ??????s



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

Newby. I'm from Wisconsin and we just purchase my Fiance's grandpas old place in Powers Lake. I love the duck hunting and hear the stories on the pike fishing through the ice. Sounds like smelt are the bait of choice. Is the best bite on early and late ice? And wheres the best waters for the big ones any help. Would be wonderful.

[email protected]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Late ice. No question. The fish are getting ready to spawn, and staging. They are fairly agressive and hungry before they do the deed. So get ready for some fast action as spring approaches!


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

Thank for the info it's greatly appreciated.

FISH ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Make sure that if you're saving a few for the pan that you harvest selectively, taking the 3-6 pounders and letting the big spawners go!

Good luck and tight lines!


----------

